# Death Proof - Tarantino is back!!!



## don coyote (16 Aug. 2007)

Der neue Film von Quentin Tarantino läuft momentan in den deutschen Kinos.

Er handelt von einer Frauen Clique oder auch von Stuntman Mike, einem Psycho-Killer, der es genau auf diese Frauen abgesehen hat. Er hat es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, die Mädels der Frauen Clique mit seinem "todsicheren Wagen" zur Strecke zu bringen...
Doch die Frauen schlagen zurück und lassen sich nicht so einfach niedermachen...

Der Film is extrem Kultig! Das fängt an, dass er im 70er Jahre Look gedreht wurde, mit unscharfen Bildern oder Schnittfehlern... Dieser Look wirde jedoch immer wieder von den modernen Errungenschaften wie Handys usw. gestört - dennoch is das Gesamtbild echt gelungen...
Für alle Männer sind die Schlitten und auch die Frauen extrem gut anzuschauen - die Frauen sind zudem keine Model Püppchen, sondern richtig wilde Draufgängerinnen, die das F*** Wort häufiger verwenden als alles andere...
Und allem oben drauf ist Kurt "Snake" Russell - der als Stuntman Mike richtig Macho ist...

Ich kann nur eines dazu sagen - der Film ist echt krass und auch wenn er einige wirklich nichts-sagende und langwierige Dialoge beinhaltet, reisst die Action der Verfolgungsjagden und das Aufhäulen der Motoren wieder alles raus!!!
:devil:


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Habe ich gesehen. Erste Stunde lahm, aber irgendwie auch witzig. Dann geht´s ab und das Ende ist krank! Nach dem der Abspann durchgelaufen ist, tritt die eine Perle mit der Hacke dem auf dem Boden liegenden Stuntfahrer den Kopf kaputt - das passt da irgendwie nicht rein, weil ultrabrutal. Ist aber Tarantinos Humor schätze ich.


----------



## Muli (10 Okt. 2007)

Hätte gerne das Doublefeature "Planet Terror" und "Death Proof" im Original gesehen ... (US-Version inkl. Faketrailer)

Deshalb hebe ich mir meinen Appetit mal für das DVD Release auf, da ich hoffe, dass die US-Fassung auch hierzulande erscheint ...


----------



## AMUN (20 Okt. 2007)

Death Proof: die letzten 10min sind ok der rest ist irgendwie fade 

Planet Terror: habe mir mehr davon erhofft, einmal schauen und gut


Beide Filme haben keinen Kultcharakter... man hätte sicherlich besseres draus machen können


----------



## icks-Tina (20 Okt. 2007)

ich fand beide Filme gleich doof ( jedenfalls die Momente wo ich hingeschaut habe) aber Wahrscheinlich sind die wohl auch eher was für Männer und Durchgeknallte...LOL...


----------



## Fuchs374 (11 Dez. 2007)

Ich find Death Proof auch nicht _soooo_ toll
Der kommt einfach nicht an die Klassiker Pulp Fiction und Reservoir Dogs ran


----------



## FranziScherzy (14 Dez. 2007)

hoanzl schrieb:


> Dann geht´s ab und das Ende ist krank! Nach dem der Abspann durchgelaufen ist, tritt die eine Perle mit der Hacke dem auf dem Boden liegenden Stuntfahrer den Kopf kaputt - das passt da irgendwie nicht rein, weil ultrabrutal. Ist aber Tarantinos Humor schätze ich.




 Echt?? Wieso hab ich DAS nicht gesehen??
Ich kenn nur die DVD VersioN!!

Mir gefiel der Film, obwohl nachher die Dialoge der Mädchen doch etwas nervig waren.... zuerst war das ja noch ganz witzig und so, zum Einstieg, aba nachher... na ja...nä.

Die Action ist echt super!!! :thumbup:


Finde den Film sehr gelungen!!


----------

